# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  2 января - белорусы будут работать.

## luvena

Вот такие дела товарищи... ))))) [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
а мы тут понимаеш, губу раскатали - похмеляться 2 числа...

----------


## Vanya

> 2 января - белорусы будут работать


ну смотря кто)))

----------


## Роман

Было когда-то такое выражение: "создавать видимость социалистической деловитости"  Похоже, именно этим будет заниматься большая часть трудоспособного населения второго января - а как ещё можно объяснить то, что будет происходить на большинстве рабочих мест?

----------

